# Is it unmanly?



## Dirt (Sep 19, 2007)

For a guy to have a Maltese as a pet?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

nooo way! if anything, they are chick magnets!!! :w00t:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I love my maltese. FTW


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't see why it should be. My husband loves our Maltese.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Girls always talk to my bf when he takes Luci for a walk...I see it happen right outside my window. LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> For a guy to have a Maltese as a pet?[/B]



Who cares?


Not to be argumentative... but I'm at the point in my life that caring what other people may think of our Maltese is at the absolute bottom of my list of things to worry about. 
We have 4 official Maltese and 1 honorary Maltese and if I could have another 1 or 2, I'd do it. Heck... my wife is out of town right at the minute... so I can say I now sleep with 5 little dogs...  Any friend of mine knows we have multiple Maltese and while they may not share the affection I have for the breed, no one has given me any grief over it... This is a good thing to because if anyone were to try... that would be all the evidence I would need for them to officially cease being my friend...

Can I ask how old you are and why you are asking?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Unmanly? :HistericalSmiley: My hubby, who just dotes on our baby is a Vietnam combat veteran and rides a really big motorcylce - I sure wouldn't risk calling him unmanly or saying anything derogatory about him having a little white fluffy best friend. :new_shocked:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nope, I think it's awesome when guys love these little dogs!


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

I have four pit bulls and a Maltese. Guess which one my manly man of a man fiance absolutely ADORES?!?!?! Of course....its the little fluffy, white dog named Skwooshee. (honestly....he doesn't even touch the pitties much)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My brother borrows mine - to PICK UP and it works very well . I think men with big dogs tend to be trying very hard to look tough - quite sad really . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Nope not at all, my hubby adores our two boys, he was always one for the large breeds till I introduced him to Maltese and now he just dotes on our boys and they adore him.
He loves nothing more than to sit in the truck with the boys while I go in and do the grocery shopping, he says he gets to chat to so many ladies who come to pet the cute little guys in the back :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My husband LOVES our malts. He says we'll never go anywhere with out them. He's actually worse than me!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

not at all.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, with a username like "Dirt" I don't think you have to worry about being unmanly! Unless you're not a man, lol...

Honestly, my hubby used to always say he couldn't stand small dogs--he called them "punting dogs" which is awful (he was just kidding anyway). He was speaking out of ignorance because he never owned one! He loves Ollie very much--I think Ollie is absolutely perfect for our family.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a recent thread that you may enjoy. Malts and men go together well. Just as long as you are a caring person. Malts are like babies and need lots of love and gentleness... at least that has been my experience.....

Men Cuddling With Malts . . .


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

It's not "unmanly" at all. My big, tough, former football and hockey playing BF just loves our Maltese! It's one of the things that I find most endearing about him. I'm afraid I just wouldn't have time for a man that didn't love her. 

Don't worry too much about your image - just concentrate on having a good soul. It's going to show through anyhow no matter what facade you try to hide behind.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Without going into detail, my husband is what you call a "man's man" and he laughed at Pico when I brought him home and said "I like him......he'd make a nice-fajita!" and called him a foo-foo dog.

Today, he grabs Pico and cuddles him, spoils him, makes sure he gets a treat when we are eating a meal, and when he is watching tv and Pico jumps on the sofa and paws at his arm he removes that obstacle by lifting his arm so Pico can gain access to his lap. They spend many hours together in hubby's LazyBoy in front of his computer in his office as well as walking around the yard while my husband works outside or snuggling next to him, on his chest or lap while watching tv.

Pico jumps up on his shoulder and initiates rough play with my husband's hand while he is sitting on the sofa, brings his chew-stick for my husband to hold while he gnaws on it, and my husband loves and encourages every bit of it!

He also agrees that Pico is the biggest, most effortless chick magnet ever devised! In fact, he WON'T take Pico out in public alone because he gets accosted so much. He made that mistake once, taking Pico to his attorney's office and he said he was positively SWARMED!

So, no, it is not unmanly to have a Maltese. But, you don't take a Maltese hunting and fishing or jogging (unless you have a jogging stroller) and you have to take care when you bring them around larger dogs and small children or crowds. They are somewhat fragile for those purposes.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think it is very manly and cool :rockon: well until you dress them up in pink


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I think there is a difference between a husband or bf liking a maltese and a single straight guy actually owning one... (which happens to be me). It is a little bit "unmanly" brushing and generally pampering an affectionate breed like a malt but I love it! Granted I love my parent's yorkies so getting a malt seemed natural to me.

I don't like to take Hercules out for walks because he gets dirty unless its bath day. I've (very briefly) entertained the thought of a stroller... a guy with a malt in a stroller! :smrofl: I'm not close to being that secure in my masculinity.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Personally, I think there is nothing sexier than a man with a cute little fluffy pup! It tells me lots of things about him. 1) He is secure enough in himself that he gets the breed that best suits him REGARDLESS of what society thinks. 2) If he enjoys a high maintenance pup, he will most likely spoil the lady in his life and treat her with gentleness. He will also most likely be generous and giving. 3) Knowing what it takes to keep a Malt looking good, he most likely won't mind if the lady in his life takes a bit to get ready. LOL And most important 4) he won't mind that I have 2!!

PERSONAL NOTE TO HERCULES DAD: I think I'm in love!!!</span>


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

deleted...it didn't quite sound like I meant it to. Nothing bad...all good! More power to any man who wants to have a Maltese.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I think there is a difference between a husband or bf liking a maltese and a single straight guy actually owning one... (which happens to be me). It is a little bit "unmanly" brushing and generally pampering an affectionate breed like a malt but I love it! Granted I love my parent's yorkies so getting a malt seemed natural to me.
> 
> I don't like to take Hercules out for walks because he gets dirty unless its bath day. I've (very briefly) entertained the thought of a stroller... a guy with a malt in a stroller! :smrofl: I'm not close to being that secure in my masculinity. [/B]



:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Personally, I think there is nothing sexier than a man with a cute little fluffy pup! It tells me lots of things about him. 1) He is secure enough in himself that he gets the breed that best suits him REGARDLESS of what society thinks. 2) If he enjoys a high maintenance pup, he will most likely spoil the lady in his life and treat her with gentleness. He will also most likely be generous and giving. 3) Knowing what it takes to keep a Malt looking good, he most likely won't mind if the lady in his life takes a bit to get ready. LOL And most important 4) he won't mind that I have 2!![/B]




*DITTO* I agree with what Crystal has said 110%. I will say that I have made up my mind that the only way I will even consider another man in my life is if we meet through the Maltese.


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

My fiance loves our Maltese. A few of my friends asked if he felt weird about walking a small dog but it's never been an issue for him. He likes to take Ike out for walks. He loves Ike just as much as I do. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me tell you:

Snowy and Crystal melt everyman's heart.....I need to learn their trick... :smrofl: 

My manly big bro loves them to death  even all my male professors at campus. One of them wont mind cancelling the lecture if I brought the malts to him :smrofl: not really cancelling but taking away from the lectures' time, playing and squeezing the malts LOL


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

lol thanks Crystal. That's sort of how I feel about myself too. I might not be the perfect BF material but at least I understand looking good takes a lot of work!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEg7vJG7vVs <----- that is totally me. :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> lol thanks Crystal. That's sort of how I feel about myself too. I might not be the perfect BF material but at least I understand looking good takes a lot of work!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEg7vJG7vVs <----- that is totally me. :smrofl:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> lol thanks Crystal. That's sort of how I feel about myself too. I might not be the perfect BF material but at least I understand looking good takes a lot of work!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEg7vJG7vVs <----- that is totally me. :smrofl:[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Someone please enlighten me! I'm at work and have no speakers. :smmadder: I need subtitles. :huh: LOL</span>


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441174
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy says: Oh what a cute little fluffy doggie! Come here and I'll wub your bewwy, come here! Then the beer can lands on him and voiceover says "Be a man, drink whatever beer" or something like that.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 21 2007, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=441195


<div class='quotemain'>


> lol thanks Crystal. That's sort of how I feel about myself too. I might not be the perfect BF material but at least I understand looking good takes a lot of work!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEg7vJG7vVs <----- that is totally me. :smrofl:[/B]



Thanks!!</span>


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it takes a Big Man to Love a Little Dog :hump: My husband even pushes them in their stroller, which he forbid me to get. 

Forbid, what does that mean?????


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I think it takes a Big Man to Love a Little Dog :hump: My husband even pushes them in their stroller, which he forbid me to get.
> 
> Forbid, what does that mean?????[/B]


In my book it means you can do it. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

uh, no, i dont think its unmanly, i have 3 :smilie_daumenpos: i took maggie to the vet recently and my wife had put on her pink "daddy's little girl" t-shirt to wear out, doesnt faze me one bit what others think


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have talked about this before but will again for this thread. 

When Mr Wookie was filmed down on South Beach, the Producer, a "straight single male" could not believe I had my dog in a stroller, at the BEGINNING of the day. Mid morning, after he saw all the attention Mr Wookie got from people... he stopped laughing and wanted to push Wookie's stroller.  He said to me, "if someone had of told me I would be pushing a dog in a stroller down South Beach, I would have told them, YOU are crazy nuts." I had to laugh with him.

How is it ever "unmanly" to care about any animal? Come on MEN, you all can make it Manly! :rockon: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie and I were in Little Italy tonight, for the Feast of San Gennaro, a huge street party. While dining, I saw a man with a pink ruffled stroller that held a darling little Yorkie. Manly, you ask? Now THAT'S manly. Bottom line is you have to be comfortable in your own skin.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

you know.... I agree with someone here that said (sorry I forgot who said it) that soem guys that get big dogs are only trying too hard to look tough. not all of them... but it's totally true... 
well... i just think people should be happy with who they are and care for whatever animal they love... ( I saw a guy once at the beach pushing 2 bunnies in a stroller... cutest thing ever!)

I don't think it's manly or unmanly... it's a pet... it's your baby... in pink in blue... in purple... who cares... just be happy!!!!

and you know... to tell you the truth... my little mac made some big dogs... like pitbulls... and labs... put their tails between their legs and run away from him. not that I'm proud of mac's bad behavior... hihi but well... you know... mac is a 150 lb dog in his soul!!! hahahaha


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think it matters one bit what kind of breed a man is fond of. To any woman its actually more appealing a man who can love a little dog- just my opinion. BTW what happened to the OP did we scare him away? :smrofl:


----------

